# Illustrator 3D-Effekt zerstört Form



## Gast170816 (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe verschiedene ziemlich einfache Formen gemalt. Nun will ich sie mit dem 3D-Effekt (und "abgeflachte Kanten") extrudieren.
Manche gehen problemlos, andere werden total verzerrt (ohne abgeflachte Kanten geht, aber ich brauchs mit).
Ich hab schon mehr Pfadpunkte hinzugefügt, weil ich dachte es liegt daran, aber das ändert nichts.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. Juli 2015)

Hi,
könntest du mir mal eine der nicht funktionierenden Formen geben und auch ein Schreenshot anhängen wies aussehen soll?
Grundsätzlich ist die 3D Funktion ganz schon buggy.

Grüße


----------

